

RIAA foiled by "innocent infringement" defense - echair
http://recordingindustryvspeople.blogspot.com/2008/08/innocent-infringement-defense-may.html

======
allertonm
$200 per song instead of $750 doesn't really count as "foiled", if you ask me.

------
jrockway
How do these payments work, anyway? Say this kid has to pay for all the songs.
She goes into debt, defaults on the loan, and all is forgiven; except now my
savings account has a lower interest rate. What's the point?

~~~
gscott
They will probably never even bother to try collecting on the judgement. The
girl has no obligation to get a loan, it is up to RIAA to collect it against a
person who has little income and very likely no assets. They won't even try.

This was all to build up rock solid precident they can use in other courts but
it didn't quite go to plan. So to RIAA,this is a huge failure.

------
smanek
I hate the RIAA as much as the next guy, but I have trouble buying that a 16
year old didn't understand copyright infringement.

That's a Junior in HS!

